# Freehand: Apfel erstellen



## schleckerbeck (11. Juli 2006)

Hi, suche ein Tut für Freehand, mit dem ich einen Apfel erstellen kann. Vielleicht auch gleich noch was, wo ein Wurm rausschaut... 

Hoffe jemand hat so was schon mal gesehen.

thx!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juli 2006)

Hi,
da brauch man doch kein Tut für sondern ein bischen Vorstellungskraft und man muß die Funktionen von Freehand kennen.
Also Form eines Apfels mit Hilfe des Pfadwerkzeuges zeichnen mit grün füllen ode einem Verlauf und den Wurm genauso.

Gruß


----------



## akrite (28. Juli 2006)

...bin erst jetzt auf den Thread gestossen, bei Freehand MX gibt es schon zwei verschiedene Äpfel im Angebot (apples.fh11) im Samples-Ordner.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

